# Sweet FX Erfahrung



## PhoenixEX (14. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

habe neulich was über SweetFX gelesen
Anscheinend verbessert es die FPS im Spiel und sogar die Grafik was Farben usw angehen soll
Wer hat Erfahrung damit?
Empfehlenswert?
Oder eher abraten
Danke
MFG


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. September 2014)

Ich nutze auch sweetfx und es ist super. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Mfg


----------



## PhoenixEX (14. September 2014)

Kann es dem PC auf irgendeiner Weiße schaden?


----------



## Ersy90 (14. September 2014)

Er könnte irreparablen Schaden nehmen ja, Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## buggs001 (14. September 2014)

Ich benutze SweetFX jetzt seit ca. einem 1/2 Jahr.
Ich bin davon so begeistert, dass ich es mittlerweile bei jedem Spiel nutze.
Zuletzt bei Metro LL und aktuell bei Risen 3.
Mich begeistert bei den Spielen besonders die Reduzierung vom oft vorhandenen Grauschleier, plus an Schärfe, plus an Kontrast, AA.
Hatte bis jetzt noch nie ein Probleme damit. (manchmal muss man jedoch das ingame AA ausschalten)
Beim Profil musst Du aufpassen welches du downloadest und verwendest.
Manche sind schon sehr bunt .
Andere jedoch von den Farben her neutral und verbessern lediglich die o.a. Optik.


----------



## T'PAU (14. September 2014)

Also in _Assetto Corsa_ benutze ich SFX seit kurzem. Eine sehr schöne Sache, die relativ wenig fps kostet.

Ist in AC aber etwas umständlich, da es zwei Versionen gibt, je nachdem, ob man Post Processing im Spiel benutzt oder nicht.
Aus Performance-Gründen benutze ich beim spielen kein PP, meist nur für Videos oder Screenshots.


----------

